
FCC formally declares Huawei, ZTE ‘national security threats’ - Fiveplus
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/30/fcc-huawei-zte-national-security/
======
haunter
Meanwhile Tencent gets a free pass and basically buys into as many US tech
companies as possible

~~~
totalZero
Sure, but that's a problem for CFIUS, not the FCC, to handle.

